# Amavis-new + spamassassin Funziona solo in locale - Update!

## n4than

Salve, ho seguito la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mailfilter-guide.xml su una macchina con installazione clean.

Eseguendo un check con spamassassin -D --Lint per verificare l'esatto funzionamento dei moduli ottengo , con mio dispiacere 

```

[16470] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all

[16470] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG

[16470] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.1.7

[16470] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.

[16470] dbg: util: running in taint mode? no

[16470] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[16470] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[16470] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[16470] dbg: message: added part, type: text/plain

[16470] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[16470] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes

[16470] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.53

[16470] dbg: diag: perl platform: 5.008008 linux

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Digest::SHA1, version 2.11

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: MIME::Base64, version 3.07

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: HTML::Parser, version 3.48

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: DB_File, version 1.814

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::DNS, version 0.53

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::SMTP, version 2.29

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::SPF::Query, version 1.998

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: IP::Country::Fast, version 309.002

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Razor2::Client::Agent, version 2.82

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::Ident, version 1.20

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::INET6, version 2.51

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::SSL, version 0.97

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Time::HiRes, version 1.86

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: DBI, version 1.50

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Getopt::Long, version 2.35

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: LWP::UserAgent, version 2.033

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: HTTP::Date, version 1.46

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: Archive::Tar, version 1.28

[16470] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Zlib, version 1.04

[16470] dbg: ignore: using a test message to lint rules

[16470] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules pre files

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v312.pre

[16470] dbg: config: using "/usr/share/spamassassin" for sys rules pre files

[16470] dbg: config: using "/usr/share/spamassassin" for default rules dir

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/10_misc.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/11_gentoo.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_advance_fee.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_anti_ratware.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_body_tests.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_compensate.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_dnsbl_tests.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_drugs.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_fake_helo_tests.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_head_tests.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_html_tests.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_meta_tests.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_net_tests.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_phrases.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_porn.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_ratware.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/20_uri_tests.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/23_bayes.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_accessdb.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_antivirus.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_body_tests_es.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_body_tests_pl.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_dcc.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_dkim.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_domainkeys.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_hashcash.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_pyzor.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_razor2.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_replace.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_spf.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_textcat.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/25_uribl.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_de.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_fr.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_it.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_nl.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_pl.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/30_text_pt_br.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/50_scores.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_awl.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_dk.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_dkim.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_spf.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /usr/share/spamassassin/60_whitelist_subject.cf

[16470] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules dir

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_adult.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_bayes_poison_nxm.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_evilnum0.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_evilnum1.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj0.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj1.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_genlsubj_eng.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header0.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header1.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_header_eng.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_highrisk.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html0.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html1.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_html_eng.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_obfu0.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_obfu1.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_oem.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_random.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_ratware.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_specific.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_spoof.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_stocks.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_unsub.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri0.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri1.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_uri_eng.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/70_sare_whitelist.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/72_sare_bml_post25x.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/72_sare_redirect_post3.0.0.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/99_sare_fraud_post25x.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/FuzzyOcr.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/antidrug.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/bogus-virus-warnings.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/random.cf

[16470] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/tripwire.cf

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry=HASH(0x8620b3c)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL=HASH(0x82f4988)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Hashcash from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Hashcash=HASH(0x931c26c)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF=HASH(0x9326a20)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC from @INC

[16470] dbg: dcc: local tests only, disabling DCC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC=HASH(0x92cfb80)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC

[16470] dbg: pyzor: local tests only, disabling Pyzor

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor=HASH(0x92d1e48)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[16470] dbg: razor2: local tests only, skipping Razor

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x9371138)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop from @INC

[16470] dbg: reporter: local tests only, disabling SpamCop

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop=HASH(0x938beb0)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL=HASH(0x9394738)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold=HASH(0x930c0f8)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject=HASH(0x930cb24)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader=HASH(0x930d7b4)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags from @INC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x930e7f8)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading FuzzyOcr from /etc/mail/spamassassin/FuzzyOcr.pm

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered FuzzyOcr=HASH(0x9312518)

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/chkpt\.zdnet\.com\/chkpt\/\w+\/(.*)$/i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/www(?:\d+)?\.nate\.com\/r\/\w+\/(.*)$/i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/.+\.gov\/(?:.*\/)?externalLink\.jhtml\?.*url=(.*?)(?:&.*)?$/i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/redir\.internet\.com\/.+?\/.+?\/(.*)$/i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: /^http:\/\/(?:.*?\.)?adtech\.de\/.*(?:;|\|)link=(.*?)(?:;|$)/i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http.*?/redirect\.php\?.*(?<=[?&])goto=(.*?)(?:$|[&#])'i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^https?:/*(?:[^/]+\.)?emf\d\.com/r\.cfm.*?&r=(.*)'i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'/(?:index.php)?\?.*(?<=[?&])URL=(.*?)(?:$|[&#])'i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/url\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=(.*?)(?:$|[&#])'i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/search\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=[^&]*?(?<=%20|..[=+\s])site:(.*?)(?:$|%20|[\s+&#])'i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/search\?.*?(?<=[?&])q=[^&]*?(?<=%20|..[=+\s])(?:"|%22)(.*?)(?:$|%22|["\s+&#])'i

[16470] dbg: config: adding redirector regex: m'^http:/*(?:\w+\.)?google(?:\.\w{2,3}){1,2}/translate\?.*?(?<=[?&])u=(.*?)(?:$|[&#])'i

[16470] dbg: plugin: FuzzyOcr=HASH(0x9312518) implements 'parse_config'

[16470] warn: config: failed to parse, now a plugin, skipping: ok_languages all

[16470] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x930e7f8) implements 'finish_parsing_end'

[16470] dbg: replacetags: replacing tags

[16470] dbg: replacetags: done replacing tags

[16470] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[16470] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_seen

[16470] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[16470] dbg: bayes: DB journal sync: last sync: 1164999609

[16470] dbg: config: score set 2 chosen.

[16470] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[16470] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[16470] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[16470] dbg: message: added part, type: text/plain

[16470] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[16470] dbg: dns: is DNS available? 0

[16470] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Trusted: 

[16470] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Untrusted: 

[16470] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Internal: 

[16470] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-External: 

[16470] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry=HASH(0x8620b3c) implements 'extract_metadata'

[16470] dbg: metadata: X-Relay-Countries: 

[16470] dbg: message: no encoding detected

[16470] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry=HASH(0x8620b3c) implements 'parsed_metadata'

[16470] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL=HASH(0x82f4988) implements 'parsed_metadata'

[16470] dbg: rules: local tests only, ignoring RBL eval

[16470] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 0

[16470] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=0

[16470] dbg: rules: ran header rule __HAS_MSGID ======> got hit: "<"

[16470] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SANE_MSGID ======> got hit: "<1165081381@lint_rules>

[16470] dbg: rules: "

[16470] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_HOST ======> got hit: "@lint_rules>"

[16470] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MSGID_OK_DIGITS ======> got hit: "1165081381"

[16470] dbg: eval: all '*From' addrs: ignore@compiling.spamassassin.taint.org

[16470] dbg: eval: all '*To' addrs: 

[16470] dbg: rules: ran eval rule NO_RELAYS ======> got hit

[16470] dbg: rules: ran eval rule __UNUSABLE_MSGID ======> got hit

[16470] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=-0.001

[16470] dbg: rules: ran body rule __NONEMPTY_BODY ======> got hit: "I"

[16470] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=-0.001

[16470] dbg: bayes: DB journal sync: last sync: 1164999609

[16470] dbg: bayes: corpus size: nspam = 1388, nham = 890

[16470] dbg: bayes: score = 0.999996173135303

[16470] dbg: bayes: DB expiry: tokens in DB: 113216, Expiry max size: 150000, Oldest atime: 993467899, Newest atime: 1164999557, Last expire: 0, Current time: 1165081386

[16470] dbg: bayes: DB journal sync: last sync: 1164999609

[16470] dbg: bayes: untie-ing

[16470] dbg: bayes: untie-ing db_toks

[16470] dbg: bayes: untie-ing db_seen

[16470] dbg: rules: ran eval rule BAYES_99 ======> got hit

[16470] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=3.499

[16470] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=3.499

[16470] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL=HASH(0x82f4988) implements 'check_tick'

[16470] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 500

[16470] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL=HASH(0x82f4988) implements 'check_post_dnsbl'

[16470] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=3.499

[16470] info: rules: meta test DRUGS_ERECTILE has undefined dependency '__DRUGS_ERECTILE7'

[16470] info: rules: meta test __POPULAR_PRICES2 has undefined dependency '__CREATIVE_PRICE'

[16470] info: rules: meta test SARE_OEM_POP_PRICES3 has undefined dependency '__CREATIVE_PRICE'

[16470] info: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_MKSHRT'

[16470] info: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_GT'

[16470] info: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_TINY'

[16470] info: rules: meta test SARE_OBFU_CIALIS has undefined dependency 'SARE_OBFU_CIALIS2'

[16470] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 900

[16470] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 1000

[16470] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running header regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: uri: running uri tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running raw-body-text per-line regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: rules: running full-text regexp tests; score so far=5.656

[16470] dbg: check: is spam? score=5.656 required=3.5

[16470] dbg: check: tests=BAYES_99,MISSING_SUBJECT,NO_RECEIVED,NO_RELAYS,TO_CC_NONE

[16470] dbg: check: subtests=__HAS_MSGID,__MSGID_OK_DIGITS,__MSGID_OK_HOST,__NONEMPTY_BODY,__SANE_MSGID,__UNUSABLE_MSGID

```

Come si vede sia razor2,pyzor,dcc e spamcop nn vengono caricati in maniera esatta 

```

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC from @INC

[16470] dbg: dcc: local tests only, disabling DCC

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC=HASH(0x92cfb80)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC

[16470] dbg: pyzor: local tests only, disabling Pyzor

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor=HASH(0x92d1e48)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[16470] dbg: razor2: local tests only, skipping Razor

[16470] dbg: plugin: registered Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2=HASH(0x9371138)

[16470] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop from @INC

[16470] dbg: reporter: local tests only, disabling SpamCop

```

Ecco il mio /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

```

required_score 3.5

#   Use Bayesian classifier (default: 1)

#

use_bayes 1

#   Bayesian classifier auto-learning (default: 1)

#

bayes_auto_learn 1

#   Set headers which may provide inappropriate cues to the Bayesian

#   classifier

#

bayes_ignore_header X-Bogosity

bayes_ignore_header X-Spam-Flag

bayes_ignore_header X-Spam-Status

skip_rbl_checks         1

use_razor2              1

use_dcc                 1

use_pyzor               1

ok_languages            all

ok_locales              all

```

/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre

```

# DCC - perform DCC message checks.

#

# DCC is disabled here because it is not open source.  See the DCC

# license for more details.

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC

# Pyzor - perform Pyzor message checks.

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor

# Razor2 - perform Razor2 message checks.

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2

# SpamCop - perform SpamCop message reporting

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop

#loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AntiVirus

# AWL - do auto-whitelist checks

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL

# AutoLearnThreshold - threshold-based discriminator for Bayes auto-learning

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader

# ReplaceTags

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags

loadplugin FuzzyOcr /etc/mail/spamassassin/FuzzyOcr.pm

```

Qualcuno può indicarmi la via ?

Grazie in anticipo.Last edited by n4than on Sun Dec 03, 2006 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma quella guida demanda il controllo delle mail ad amavisd-new

quando usi amavisd-new spamassassin viene invocato da amavisd stesso, senza necessità di avviare servizi o altro, e la configurazione con cui viene invocato non è modificabile dall'utente

----------

## n4than

cioè tu dici che per verificare l'esatto funzinamento di tutto devo eseguire amavisd debug ad esempio ?

ma in questo caso come faccio a verificare l'esatto funzionamento di razor, pyzor e quanto altro?

Ciao e grazie

----------

## X-Act!

O metti uno sniffer e vedi se quando ti arriva una mail il server fa una connessione verso pyzor e co. oppure ti mandi uno spam e vedi nell'intestazione c'è il check.

Ci sono di certo metodi più sofisticati, ma se non li conosci di certo questi sono attendibili...

----------

## n4than

Senza ombra di dubbio la prova con lo sniffer è efficente ed efficace.

Ho provato invece una strada alternativa

```

su -s amavis (utente con cui amavisd-new gira)

spamassassin -D < 00940.33bee147237876bc1f28b1bf21b586a0

(dove il file è una mail di spam)

```

Dall'output ottengo 

```

[25864] dbg: razor2: part=0 engine=4 contested=0 confidence=0

[25864] dbg: razor2: part=0 engine=8 contested=0 confidence=0

[25864] dbg: razor2: part=0 engine=8 contested=0 confidence=0

[25864] dbg: razor2: results: spam? 0

[25864] dbg: razor2: results: engine 8, highest cf score: 0

[25864] dbg: razor2: results: engine 4, highest cf score: 0

[25864] dbg: util: current PATH is: /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4

[25864] dbg: util: executable for pyzor was found at /usr/bin/pyzor

[25864] dbg: pyzor: pyzor is available: /usr/bin/pyzor

[25864] dbg: info: entering helper-app run mode

[25864] dbg: pyzor: opening pipe: /usr/bin/pyzor check < /tmp/.spamassassin25864fFidb2tmp

[25865] dbg: util: setuid: ruid=101 euid=101

[25864] dbg: pyzor: killed stale helper [25865]

[25864] dbg: pyzor: [25865] terminated: exit=0x000f

[25864] dbg: info: leaving helper-app run mode

[25864] dbg: pyzor: check timed out after 5 seconds

[25864] dbg: dcc: dccifd is not available: no r/w dccifd socket found

[25864] dbg: util: executable for dccproc was found at /usr/bin/dccproc

[25864] dbg: dcc: dccproc is available: /usr/bin/dccproc

[25864] dbg: info: entering helper-app run mode

[25864] dbg: dcc: opening pipe: /usr/bin/dccproc -H -x 0 -a 127.0.0.1 < /tmp/.spamassassin25864fFidb2tmp

[25866] dbg: util: setuid: ruid=101 euid=101

[25864] dbg: dcc: got response: X-DCC--Metrics: miohost.virtuale.net 1113; Body=4 Fuz1=4 Fuz2=4

[25864] dbg: info: leaving helper-app run mode

```

Quindi sembra che razor,pyzor e dcc vengono utilizzati, anche se ci sono degli apparenti problemi di socket.

Continuo e vi aggiorno.

CiaoLast edited by n4than on Sun Dec 03, 2006 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n4than

Ho un altro problema.

Effettuando dei test, mi sono reso conto che qualcosa non va come dovrebbe.

Se invio una mail da un account virtuale verso un altro account virtuale, il check anti-spam viene effettuato

```

Return-Path: <nathan@host.virtuale.net>

X-Original-To: yamato@host.virtuale.net

Delivered-To: yamato@host.virtuale.net

Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])

       by host.virtuale.net (Postfix) with ESMTP id 33292CCB03

       for <yamato@host.virtuale.net>; Sun, 3 Dec 2006 16:55:25 +0000 (GMT)

X-Virus-Scanned: amavisd-new at host.virtuale.net

X-Spam-Score: 1.868

X-Spam-Level: *

X-Spam-Status: No, score=0.868+1 tagged_above=-100 required=5

       tests=[ALL_TRUSTED=-1.8, AWL=-0.390, BAYES_50=0.001,

       EMPTY_MESSAGE=2.308, SARE_GIF_ATTACH=0.75]

Received: from host.virtuale.net ([127.0.0.1])

       by localhost (host.virtuale.net [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)

       with ESMTP id 9m4kBM6Un0XJ for <yamato@host.virtuale.net>;

       Sun, 3 Dec 2006 16:55:21 +0000 (GMT)

Received: from [192.168.1.2] (unknown [192.168.1.2])

       by host.virtuale.net (Postfix) with ESMTP id 081F4CCB02

       for <yamato>; Sun, 3 Dec 2006 16:55:20 +0000 (GMT)

Mime-Version: 1.0 (Apple Message framework v752.2)

To: yamato@host.virtuale.net

Message-Id: <F220B0F7-4BEC-4BF6-A18B-023E6085F6FA@host.virtuale.net>

Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary=Apple-Mail-13-23082561

From: nathan <nathan@host.virtuale.net>

Subject: ciao

Date: Sun, 3 Dec 2006 16:55:59 +0100

X-Mailer: Apple Mail (2.752.2)
```

Se invece effettuo il fetch di un account pop3 

```

fetchmail -kv --smtpname nathan

```

Ciò che accade è questo 

```

Return-Path: <err@maikaojyai.com>

X-Original-To: nathan@host.virtuale.net

Delivered-To: nathan@host.virtuale.net

Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])

       by host.virtuale.net (Postfix) with ESMTP id EBF4DCCB02

       for <nathan@host.virtuale.net>; Sun, 3 Dec 2006 17:30:46 +0000 (GMT)

X-Virus-Scanned: amavisd-new at host.virtuale.net

Received: from host.virtuale.net ([127.0.0.1])

       by localhost (host.virtuale.net [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)

       with ESMTP id ntIaz+V7BgZX for <nathan@host.virtuale.net>;

       Sun, 3 Dec 2006 17:30:46 +0000 (GMT)

Received: from host.virtuale.net (localhost [127.0.0.1])

       by ghost.virtuale.net (Postfix) with ESMTP id 755F0CCB1A

       for <nathan>; Sun, 3 Dec 2006 17:30:39 +0000 (GMT)

Delivered-To: nathan@miopop3.org

Received: from pop3.miopop3.org [62.149.xxx.xx]

       by host.virtuale.net with POP3 (fetchmail-6.3.4)

       for <nathan> (single-drop); Sun, 03 Dec 2006 17:30:39 +0000 (GMT)

Received: (qmail 22054 invoked by uid 89); 27 Oct 2006 18:32:27 -0000

Received: by simscan 1.1.0 ppid: 21823, pid: 21927, t: 1.7202s

     scanners: clamav: 0.88.4/m:40/d:1722 spam: 3.1.4

Received: from unknown (HELO mail.maikaojyai.com) (202.151.178.11)

     by mxavas8.fe.aruba.it with SMTP; 27 Oct 2006 18:32:25 -0000

Received: (qmail 23840 invoked by uid 0); 26 Oct 2006 14:43:39 -0000

Received: from unknown (HELO majanmagazine.jp) (127.0.0.1)

     by 127.0.0.1 with SMTP; 26 Oct 2006 14:43:39 -0000

X-Mailer: BLT-TECH_EXEMAIL_1

From: admin@maikaojyai.com

To: nathan@miopop3.org

Subject: =?iso-2022-jp?B?GyRCIiMiIyIjJTslbCVWOGZNUUMjJE4jUzVpJTMlVCE8JVYlaSVzJUkiIyIjIiMbKEI=?=

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="=-MAIL_BOUNDARY"

Message-Id: <20061203173039.755F0CCB1A@host.virtuale.net>

Date: Sun, 3 Dec 2006 17:30:39 +0000 (GMT)

 
```

Qualcuno sa darmi delle indicazioni ??

----------

## n4than

C'è qualcuno che può dirmi se ho commesso qualche errore di configurazine ?

il mio master.cf 

```

smtp            inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -vv

smtp-amavis     unix -        -       n       -       2       smtp

  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n        -       n     -       -  smtpd

  -o content_filter=

  -o local_recipient_maps=

  -o relay_recipient_maps=

  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

-o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

  -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

  -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

  -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000

policy-greylist  unix  -       n       n       -       -       spawn

   user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/perl /usr/bin/greylist.pl

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

 -o smtp_generic_maps=

        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetwork,reject

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local -vv

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual -vv

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  #flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#i

  flags=Ru user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

#

# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.

#

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

#

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  #flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

#i

  flags=Ru user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.

#

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)

# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

#

# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.

#

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

#

```

il mio main.cf

```

....

#AMAVIS#

biff = no

empty_address_recipient = MAILER-DAEMON

queue_minfree = 120000000

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

relay_domains = $transport_maps

......

```

Grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *n4than wrote:*   

> Se invece effettuo il fetch di un account pop3...

 

da quando i filtri antispam si applicano al fetch dei messaggi via POP?

il filtri antispam di solito si mettono sull'SMTP, in modo che lo spam venga fermato PRIMA del delivery, e non dopo

----------

## n4than

allora, scusa , ma per effettuare il check anti-spam per la posta in arrivo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *n4than wrote:*   

> allora, scusa , ma per effettuare il check anti-spam per la posta in arrivo?

 

la "posta in arrivo" è gestita dall'SMTP. sei su un server, non su un client! devi invertire i ragionamenti che si fanno con i client

sarebbe estremamente stupido decidere cosa è spam e cosa non lo è all'atto dello scaricamento. riempiresti il server di spazzatura

quei controlli si fanno all'atto della ricezione del messaggio.

----------

## n4than

Allora da quello che capito, seguendo la guida, 

fetchmail si connette a postfix in ascolto sulla porta 25 il quale reindirizza ad amavis in ascolto sulla porta 10024 che effettua i controlli anti-spam,anti-virus e rispedisce il tutto a postfix in fork sulla porta 10025.

A questo punto mediante procmail le mail vengono deliverate verso le maildir.

Quindi i controlli vengono effettuati al momento della ricezione del messaggio da parte del server smtp.

E qui la cosa è chiara.

Io effettuo delle prove, e fetchamil invia il tutto a postfix sulla porta 25, come si può notare dai log precedenti, e postfix reindirizza tutto verso amavis perchè il check anti-virus viene effettuato e riportato negli header della mail,ma nn effettua nessun controllo anti-spam.

Amavis reindirizza tutto nuovamente a postfix che quindi riottenenedo tutte le mail che aveva prima passato ad amavis, non può fare altreo che indirizzarle mediante procmail verso la maildir.

Questa è la mia domanda:

Perchè non viene effettuato il check anti-spam?

Se contatto il server postfix in uscita, il check viene effettuato, sia per le mail locali che per le mail in relay verso l'esterno.

Spero di avere illustrato la panoramica in maniera più chiara.

Mi scuso per la poco chiarezza dei precedenti messaggi.

Grazie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

i controlli vengono fatti...

```
Received: from host.virtuale.net ([127.0.0.1])

       by localhost (host.virtuale.net [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)

       with ESMTP id ntIaz+V7BgZX for <nathan@host.virtuale.net>;

       Sun, 3 Dec 2006 17:30:46 +0000 (GMT)

Received: from host.virtuale.net (localhost [127.0.0.1])

       by ghost.virtuale.net (Postfix) with ESMTP id 755F0CCB1A

       for <nathan>; Sun, 3 Dec 2006 17:30:39 +0000 (GMT) 
```

...come puoi vedere.

cosa ti aspetti di trovare, scusa...?

ora... io non vorrei dire, ma se ti fossi documentato su come funziona il sistema di consegna dei messaggi, questi dubbi non ti verrebbero. e leggere un howto non vuol dire documentarsi su come funziona SMTP.

un buon libro non guasterebbe, delle volte.

----------

## n4than

Grazie per la risposta, anche se in tutti questi post ti sei semplicemente limitato a commenti.

Ti assicuro che il funzionamento mi è chiaro, ho anche postato i file di configurazione.

Non ho seguito a pappagallo la guida, te lo assicuro.

Come ho detto prima, vedo pure io che amavis viene contattato sulla porta 10024, ma come ti dicevo prima, non viene interrogato spamassassin, non viene effettuato check anti-spam!

Avevo postato le configurazioni per avere un confronto, un riscontro.

Gli howto, i libri e quanto altro, a volte bastano, ma basterebbe pure  un semplice raffronto di configurazioni,come solitamente avviene in un forums.

In ogni caso, grazie per il tuo interesse.

----------

## makoomba

la differenza potrebbe dipendere dall'indirizzo ip del client.

es, se provi da un altro host, l'indirizzo sarà probabilmente 192.168.X.Y

se usi fetchmail sullo stesso server (anche se, francamente, me ne sfugge il motivo), l'ip del client sarà 127.0.0.1

non uso amavis, ma potrebbe esserci un'opzione che bypassa i controlli antispam se il mittente è localhost.

----------

